# anyone try USN's creatine X4?



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i've started using this a month ago,combined with myprotein beta alinine...and think it is bloody good stuff,helping me right out,improving,and not getting bloated out,and lifts with my shoulder injury seem to be good:thumbup1:,although not as heavy as previous!!!!

also my stamina has greatly improved,although i got a pulled hamstring...i can still use the cross trainer/eliptical trainer for 25 mins,quite flat out and still climb off of it in good shape,not out of breath:bounce:!!!!

strength is clmibing slowly too:thumb:


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

Been thinkin bout givin this a go my self how many ya taking ant


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

taking only the recommended amount of 4/day...i thjink its a good buy,worth he doe!!!


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

cool cant decide over that or sci fit kre alkalyn 1500. can get the later cheap £18 delivered 2 month supply though an thats like 25 for 1 month. prob end up tryin em both at some point. good to here ya aint gettin bloat i hav that prob on some


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

Just finished the last 4 couple days ago, definately seen an improvement while taking 'em.

But now looking for something to take before going back on them.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr Skinny said:


> cool cant decide over that or sci fit kre alkalyn 1500. can get the later cheap £18 delivered 2 month supply though an thats like 25 for 1 month. prob end up tryin em both at some point. good to here ya aint gettin bloat i hav that prob on some


i prefer tabs rather than capsules for some unknown reason,must of been my youth:innocent:...

guess if you are getting from a reputable company,then its not gonna be pooh either way:thumb:!!!!



JokaJJayy said:


> Just finished the last 4 couple days ago, definately seen an improvement while taking 'em.
> 
> But now looking for something to take before going back on them.


try the beta alinine,bloody brillaint stuff,love it...


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> try the beta alinine,bloody brillaint stuff,love it...


I'll look into thanks, but would you reccommend starting this straight away or give it a couple weeks since I only just finished the creatine x4?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

creatine as far as i know,and i've had friends do research on it when i was at uni...is pretty safe to take all year round,but breaks are preferable!!!

as long as megadoses are not being administered...

good idea,but you can combine it with your creatine...great combo!!!

or take a break and come back on both o even another supp in addition!!!


----------

